
Npmjs reducing salaries for employees up to 50% post acquisition by GitHub - raiyu
https://twitter.com/nomadtechie/status/1283613109932961792
======
fxtentacle
It appears the same person also insulted their future CTO in public for asking
a harmless question on Twitter?

[https://mobile.twitter.com/nomadtechie/status/12838417952108...](https://mobile.twitter.com/nomadtechie/status/1283841795210858496)

"Sometimes I wish I was a mediocre white man so that I could coast as CTO of a
multi-billion dollar company." and RTing Jason Warner.

I don't know him personally, but from what I heard, Mr. Warner is most likely
extremely good at understanding and planning complex distributed software
systems. And if I was him, I'd then feel slightly offended to be called
"mediocre white man".

I understand that I'll most likely get downvoted into oblivion for this
comment, because I'm not supporting the person claiming minority
discrimination here. (Or else there would be little reason for her to reduce
the GitHub CTO to his male and white attributes.)

But just in case there's anyone here considering something similar, let me
advise you that insulting your boss in public (no matter which gender or skin
color) is probably never the right move of you want a better job offer from
them.

~~~
sushid
It looks like the tweet was made by an ex-NPM employee that was laid off in
March.

And looking further, it looks like the pay reduction is happening to some non-
US employees as a part of a their COLA adjustment.

~~~
fxtentacle
While I personally believe cost is living adjustments to be morally
questionable, one might as well argue that people of similar skill level
should enjoy a similar level of living comfort. And the latter would imply
that people in expensive areas need to receive more money for the same job.

But overall, this post to me illustrates why a company is better off cleanly
firing past employees after a tech acquisition instead of trying to integrate
them into the new company structure. Trying to treat your employees nicely
opens you up to more criticism than firing them (as they fear and expect).

------
bdcravens
I don't know the circumstances, but if a company is paying well above the
market (I've been a recipient of such good fortune before), what are the odds
of retaining that in an acquisition?

~~~
jdxcode
I feel the likely outcome is that you just wouldn't get a raise for a while

------
chrisbennet
Is working 50% less an option? :-)

